# Retag and relabeling



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a company who retags and relabels in Los Angeles. Anyone know of any?

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know of a company in Los Angeles, but check this other recent thread for other sources: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6745


----------

